# Did I rob my goat of power????



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

So I had the Flowmaster Super 44 Series put on my goat. The sound is nice, I love the deeper rumble, but and yes I must say but, it seems like the car just doesn't have the extra umph after I put them on. At first I figured it's because I needed an oil change, I was about 4200 miles without one.

So I changed the oil and did other maintenance. Still nothing like before, so I cleaned my Lingenfelter Air Filter. Still nothing. I wonder if it's just age, I have about 62K miles on her now. Or could it be that I am just way too used to her now and it's time for some other modifications?

All I did was replace the mufflers, nothing else. What do you guys recommend? Should I remove the resonator for even better sound? Any power gains from that? What is the next and cheapest mod.

I have the Lingenfelter intake, Vararam Throttle Body spacer, Flowmasters and I've even gone on a diet to improve the Power to weight ratio. What else to do?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well you can see my mods listed below, close to yours. I did however delete the resonator with straight pipes and then installed the super 44's. It sounds awesome and no, if anything she "seems" to run better. Definately no power loss. Maybe its the superchips programming. Dont know!!!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

NJ do you have some type of video on your exhaust? i would really like to hear it


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

well i really dont think you lost any power by changing the mufflers,
maybe you should put it on a dyno and see how much hp you got, and get it tuned and gain 10-15-hp, that should wake it up


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> NJ do you have some type of video on your exhaust? i would really like to hear it


Yes, there are several posted. I believe if you do a search under New Flomaster 44 vids you will see atleast seven vids. They are not too bad, so much better in person. Enjoy.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I just posted a comment on the video post that your looking for of the super 44's and resonator delete! Videos still dont do it justice.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got the 44's on mine with 12,200 miles. No problems.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What you could have lost is the hessitation stock sytems have because of the restricted intake and exhaust. Your power may be going to your wheels smoother and quicker now.....just a thought.

I put a flowmaster on my old 98 Chrysler Cirus "v-6" and it didn't have that build up and then punch anymore. It acceleratd quicker that it used to.

Well that's my .02C


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I took a set of stock mufflers and hollowed them out and welded in straight pipes and closed the mufflers back up. Ive gotten rave reviews about the sound but does anyone think my car is going to make less power? since there isnt any back pressure there anymore...


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

btchplz said:


> So I had the Flowmaster Super 44 Series put on my goat. The sound is nice, I love the deeper rumble, but and yes I must say but, it seems like the car just doesn't have the extra umph after I put them on. At first I figured it's because I needed an oil change, I was about 4200 miles without one.
> 
> So I changed the oil and did other maintenance. Still nothing like before, so I cleaned my Lingenfelter Air Filter. Still nothing. I wonder if it's just age, I have about 62K miles on her now. Or could it be that I am just way too used to her now and it's time for some other modifications?
> 
> ...


Get a tune, and I would dump the throttle body spacer. I also had a Vararam on mine. and it felt like the car just would not respond to normal throttle changes at Hiway speeds.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Spacer plus other mods!*



LOWET said:


> Get a tune, and I would dump the throttle body spacer. I also had a Vararam on mine. and it felt like the car just would not respond to normal throttle changes at Hiway speeds.


Im anxious to get my goat dynoed, to see what results she is puttin' out. Since the mods I listed below, including the Poweraid Throttle body spacer, the [email protected]# Dyno can really notice a difference and the sound is awesome!!! Just my opinion.:cheers Opinions are like you know what and everyone has them. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Im anxious to get my goat dynoed, to see what results she is puttin' out. Since the mods I listed below, including the Poweraid Throttle body spacer, the [email protected]# Dyno can really notice a difference and the sound is awesome!!! Just my opinion.:cheers Opinions are like you know what and everyone has them. :cheers


The tune will help you a lot. As far as the throttle body spacer, I know of a few people who had or have them them . No noted gains from a dyno. I can't say about mine because I had a few items done at the same time. I removed it


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks to all for your input. I do love the sound, and i think someone mentioned that it might just be that the power is hitting the wheels a lot smoother now. I can say that the car does not have that whiplash feel to it anymore. It may just be like you said, it doesn't preload anymore and just flows to the wheels a lot better.

But I do need a really good tune. I've never had her tuned and I am anxious to get it done. Now to find a good shop around my neighborhood. As a matter of fact, I tried looking into it about 1 year ago, and I remember finding a shop that specializes in Vette's, they were happy to tune my goat, but they wanted $600 for it.

If I can find someone for half that price I'll go right away. Does $600 justify 10-15 HP? Maybe.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if you did loose power with the Flowmasters.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

cody6.0 said:


> Actually I wouldn't be surprised if you did loose power with the Flowmasters.


Really?


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> Actually I wouldn't be surprised if you did loose power with the Flowmasters.


Would you mind explaining?


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

test


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

rambogto said:


> test


testy


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

btchplz said:


> Would you mind explaining?


Out of the 30 plus cars I have owned I played with the exhaust on many of them. I tried them on everything from my 1991 Mustang GT, 2002 Camaro SS to my own 2006 GTO.

The crossflow Flowmaster just plain suck but what do you expect from a opposite side outlet Flowmaster.

As for my Mustang I used the stock H-Pipe and added only mufflers to the stock cat-back. I could tell a major difference in the higher rpms Flows vs Borlas. Given there is virtually no gain with any cat-back on a Mustang you could still feel the difference under heavy load and top end, if you can say a 99-04 GT had top end!

On my GTO I made a set of rear replacements for a buddy with a 04 with upgraded 05 bumper and exhaust. I used my car to set up the welds and tip placement. After I waas finished I figured I would see how they sounded. Versus the stock mufflers they sounded good but I could easily tell I lost some high end response if not some power too. The power and response came back the instant I bolted the stock mufflers back on.


----------

